# Dewalt trim router



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone use a dewalt 6.5 amp trim router? Are they any good? Any problems with them? I'm thinking on getting one as they are cheaper than some of the others.I have a Bosch colt and love it, but it costs more than the dewalt.


----------

